# Anybody know if I can buy an otter tail?



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

I've looked around the internet, but i can only find tails for wolves, foxes, dogs, etc.  Is there anywhere that I can find an otter tail?
Thanks!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 1, 2013)

commission someone who makes tails
ask for otter tail
have otter tail


----------



## Saga (Jan 1, 2013)

Right here: http://www.aaanativearts.com/catalog2/product_info.php/pName/otter-tails


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

Look around some more. Internet has errything :v

But did you mean costume tail or actual dead otter tail?


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 1, 2013)

You could always make one.  That'd probably be your best bet for now, however, I know that some sites can make tails custom based on what the customer wants.  With that, you'd probably have to ask the people who run the site about what they could do.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> But did you mean costume tail or actual dead otter tail?


 I was going to ask the same thing. If you need a costume one my friend Lodi is a fursuiter & makes tails. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lodidah Check her out for fuzzy goodies.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> But did you mean costume tail or actual dead otter tail?


I'm probably thinking somewhere along the line of a costume.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jan 1, 2013)

It wouldn't be hard for someone to custom-make one as long as you can tell them the size/shape you're looking for.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

I can make an otter type tail for you. 
https://www.weasyl.com/journal/4104


so can lots of other people. 

Or you can make one. The reason why there's so many foxes and wolves is mainly because they are the most popular animals..


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 1, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> Right here: http://www.aaanativearts.com/catalog2/product_info.php/pName/otter-tails



That... was terrible.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 1, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> Right here: http://www.aaanativearts.com/catalog2/product_info.php/pName/otter-tails



Land otters? They have land otters? I thought they were just called rats.

But yeah OP, it depends on the hunting laws in your state but an otter tail shouldn't be difficult to buy.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

Brazen said:


> Land otters? They have land otters? I thought they were just called rats.
> 
> But yeah OP, it depends on the hunting laws in your state but an otter tail shouldn't be difficult to buy.



But since you want one that's a costume piece it can be made from faux fur.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 1, 2013)

Dokid said:


> But since you want one that's a costume piece it can be made from faux fur.



But it won't be very waterproof, will it?


----------



## Dokid (Jan 1, 2013)

Brazen said:


> But it won't be very waterproof, will it?



He can try. Reminds me of that fursuit video of a guy jumping into a lake with one on...I'm surprised he didn't drown under all that weight.

Or that the thing didn't get disgusting and nasty.


----------

